# Horn mounts



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

I have a few sets of horns laying around. Anyone know someone doing inexpensive horn mounts.


----------



## Hop Hunter (Jan 11, 2017)

If you are thinking DIY, check out www.taxidermistwoodshop.com


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

They are not that hard to do yourself. Here are a couple that I finished up over Christmas. I cut a 1/2" piece of ply wood in a teardrop shape, screw the antlers to it. I cover the antler in plastic wrap, then use expanding spay foam on them. Once it is dried I use a knife and a rasp to shape it, then a couple of coats of plaster and sand it smooth. The I wrap it in leather that I had made from my deer hides, you could use felt if you want.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Horns or Antlers?


----------

